# Loser needs help, please!



## SimonR1978 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hiya everybody, this is my first post to this forum. I was googling an answer to my question, as I am, well, to put it bluntly, desperate for help. I thought a forum with people with actual life experience may have better answers.

I have been with my beautiful girlfriend for coming up to one year now. She is everything I have ever dreamed of, I could not be any happier with her if I tried to be. I have never met anyone as nice, sweet, funny and gorgeous as her in my 31 year existence. 

However recently I have started having a problem, a problem that is now putting my relationship with this gorgeous girl in jeopardy, and I want to solve it as soon as humanly possible. Problem is, I don't know how.

Apparently, when we start making love, we will be kissing away and stuff, and suddenly I will blackout, gone into dreamland, asleep. I don't even know this is happening as it happens when i'm not even tired. We both work, so we only really get the chance at night-time, usually when we go up to bed. Very traditional stuff.

Then I will wake up a minute later and want to carry on as if nothing's happened. 

Last night, we were getting busy, and the next thing I know she is sitting on the side of the bed in tears smoking a cigarette, and she told me it had happened again. She cried for an hour, and I felt so bad (again), but I didn't know what to say to her. I know I am in the wrong, it's the old it's not you it's me thing. Yet I still feel as if it's not my fault. I can't control this, and I want to solve it.

This has happened a few times in the last few weeks now, and my girlfriend is devastated. She thinks it's because I don't want to make love with her, and is under the impression I think sex isn't that important, but she couldn't be more wrong. I said something a while ago whilst watching t.v. "There are other things just as important in a relationship", I said, and she has taken it out of context. 

Now, she has said we may as well stop making love altogether, which I don't want. I love her so much, and want to be with her as much as possible, and I definitely don't want to lose her over this stupid thing. She says it will be impossible to solve, as if we do try again, it will be at the back of her mind all the time, wondering if i'm going to fall asleep at any minute. She is not enjoying our lovemaking because of this. I understand this completely.

She is Japanese, my girlfriend, and the Japanese culture and my British culture are different. I am very affectionate towards her, i will sit there for hours just stroking her arms and hair and things, I love cuddling her, she's my baby after all. She doesn't show this affection to me, it's not a Japanese thing. Therefore the affection she gives and receives come mainly in the bedroom. This makes my problem even bigger. 

So please, if anyone has any ideas, please throw them my way. I love this girl so much, and it's breaking my heart to see her cry because of me. I don't want to hurt her, and I need her to know that. I just can't have her feeling this way.

Thankyou for your time.

Simon.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

get evaluated by a neurologist for narcolepsy.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, you need to see a Dr, now.

My brother had some weird condition where his heart will all of a sudden race above 200bpm when he has his O and for some time after. Scarred the s**t out of him. His Dr. gave him a pill to take before he gets it on and it is all OK now. Your body can do weird things.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude two things I can offer here with regards to opinions and advice.

1) Do you have an abnormally large member, if so this would explain the blacking out, because it's probably sucking all the blood from your brain to get up causing you to blank out, lol

2) I suggest you show her exactly what you've written here, she will soon understand and help rather then be a hinderance.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

SimonR1978 said:


> I know I am in the wrong, it's the old it's not you it's me thing. Yet I still feel as if it's not my fault. I can't control this, and I want to solve it.


You are not in the wrong. She is being childish. Clearly you have a medical condition, and she can't accept you for what you are. If she can't accept you, you need to accept that, and maybe move on. The person who suggested showing her this thread is bang on track. Show her what you've written.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like a blood pressure issue leading to fainting, though you're also possibly having a TIA. (small stroke)

Get to the doctor _immediately_.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes... I agree, get to the doctor immediately. Stroke, narcolepsy whatever it is... medical condition needs to be treated or ruled out. If its not found to medical, I did read in your post that the lack of her affection (giving and receiving) outside the bedroom bothers you quite a bit. If doctors do not find a medical condition, then it could be your minds way of literally shutting down when presented with the only affection you get and can give in a manner that is rec'd by your girlfriend (that is bothersome to you). Since you said you love her and want to be with her, I hope its medical and can be dealt with and accepted by her. Otherwise, well, I can only say that the mind is very powerful and could be sending you a message you dont want to hear. 

Best of luck, to both of you.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes..your mind is sending you a message. It's saying you totally dont want to have with this girl so Im shutting it all down. That would be an interesting case study.

Sounds to me like narcolepsy..though it would happen more often then just during sex if it was. More likely it's a blood pressure issue that occurs when your brain sends blood to your penis to get ready for action. I wish my penis was so large it made me pass out. Id be the narcoleptic pornstar.



John


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I wonder if John Holmes ever got light headed when his 14" appendage suddenly filled with blood. 

Narcoleptic pornstar - that is truly hilarious. LOL - actually LMAO







NothingMan said:


> Yes..your mind is sending you a message. It's saying you totally dont want to have with this girl so Im shutting it all down. That would be an interesting case study.
> 
> Sounds to me like narcolepsy..though it would happen more often then just during sex if it was. More likely it's a blood pressure issue that occurs when your brain sends blood to your penis to get ready for action. I wish my penis was so large it made me pass out. Id be the narcoleptic pornstar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes it does sound like a medical condition. However I would also like to add that it saddened me to read your post title "Loser needs help, please!" Just by the fact that you are trying to research what is going on with you and reaching out on this blog is very impressive. Please let us know what the doctor says.


----------

